# October Art Thread



## chilango (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey ho! Let's Go!


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2011)

First painting of the month...Berlusconi, an underage hooker, smurfs and a quote from Kapital. 

*Apres Moi, Le Deluge*

mixed media on pesrpex

100 70 cm


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 10, 2011)

I love your stuff, Chilango.  I don't know much about art but your stuff is so unusual and cool.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 10, 2011)

crappy phonecam pic, but i quite like this page from my sketchbook. i was gonna do another drawing on the second page but i'm not so sure now.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay, wayward bob, I was hoping you'd put up some of the stuff you've started doing for your degree!

I like it a lot, I think the empty space doesn't need filling.  It makes me think of a classical Chinese painting.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is this week's calligraphy homework.


----------



## chilango (Oct 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Yay, wayward bob, I was hoping you'd put up some of the stuff you've started doing for your degree!
> 
> I like it a lot, I think the empty space doesn't need filling. It makes me think of a classical Chinese painting.



Yeah, I'd leave that page as is...


----------



## chilango (Oct 10, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I love your stuff, Chilango. I don't know much about art but your stuff is so unusual and cool.



Thanks!


----------



## chilango (Oct 13, 2011)

New painting from this week...

*Blue Sky Thinking*
_mixed media on wood_
50 x 70cm


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2011)

today's finished drawing i don't like it but everyone else seems to 

(it's not actually that fuzzy at the bottom, just hard to get a decent pic cos it's sealed/varnished which makes it a bit shiny)


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> View attachment 13936
> 
> Here is this week's calligraphy homework.



i'm getting quite into calligraphy  these bloody lecturers and their bloody "inspirational" films


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 14, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> i'm getting quite into calligraphy  these bloody lecturers and their bloody "inspirational" films



Can we see some?  What are you using for it? A special pen or a brush?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 14, 2011)

oh sorry i haven't been doing it, but i have started to appreciate it. took pics of some beautiful chinese fans at the ashmolean, i'll post up that page from my journal when it's done


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2011)

more sketchbook stuff, so not strictly "art"  (lace, btw)


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is this week's Chinese calligraphy homework.



And I had a go at some Korean (Hangul Script) cursive calligraphy too.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 23, 2011)

fab stuff yu_gi  reminds me to post my journal page


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 24, 2011)

_Love_ the journal page, bob!

Really like the list you've written, you've got gorgeous handwriting. The lino stamp thingy reminds me of a Chinese paper cut too. I was looking at paper cutting last night and the Polish stuff is excellent as well. I don't really understand Lino Cutting, is it hard? It must require a very steady hand?

The Chinese calligpraphy on your fan on the right-hand page is in (隶书) Li Shu or Clerical Script, which is what I'm learning. The writing on the left hand fan looks like a mixture of Seal Script and maybe Regular Script.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 24, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> _Love_ the journal page, bob!
> 
> Really like the list you've written, you've got gorgeous handwriting. The lino stamp thingy reminds me of a Chinese paper cut too. I was looking at paper cutting last night and the Polish stuff is excellent as well. I don't really understand Lino Cutting, is it hard? It must require a very steady hand?
> 
> The Chinese calligpraphy on your fan on the right-hand page is in (隶书) Li Shu or Clerical Script, which is what I'm learning. The writing on the left hand fan looks like a mixture of Seal Script and maybe Regular Script.



heh, i don't like my handwriting but the film that we saw (which the page is about) has made me really want to practice it and make it better. i'm gonna try to fit some quotes from the film into the spare spaces. that's really interesting about the different scripts. i noted down what the left one said - it's a description of a landscape - but not the right one.

lino cutting is dead easy and fun, although i cheated and got "easy cut" rubbery stuff instead of proper lino. i imagine if you were working on something large and complicated it could be a total pisser if you slipped but that was my first try, only took a few minutes


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 24, 2011)

Great stuff bob,might have to start stalking following you, to keep up with when you post stuff


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 24, 2011)

Mumbles274 said:


> Great stuff bob,might have to start stalking following you, to keep up with when you post stuff



heh, you'll be lucky, i don't allow following  you'll have to check the thread


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 24, 2011)

what about stalking


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 24, 2011)

Mumbles274 said:


> what about stalking



manual stalking is fine by me


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 26, 2011)

I run an art group once a week, today I did a little bit of sketching, very out of practice but was pretty pleased with this.. the eyes are a bit crap, overdone them


----------



## chilango (Oct 28, 2011)

Last one of the month for me. A quickie done this afternoon in a spare hour.

*Atlas Mugged*
70 x 50 cm
tempera on paper


----------



## chilango (Oct 28, 2011)

If the image is too big. I'll switch it to the thumbnail?


----------

